

Kansas City's First Managed CyberWarfare Exercise - ax0n
http://cyber-raid.com/

======
ax0n
I know, I know, it's Information Security. Red Team (the attack side) has 14
spots open. I'm going to be participating and I have paid for my entry but
otherwise have no real obligation to this thing. Just wondering if anyone from
HN lives near flyover country and feels like joining in on the fun.

